# The BYC people CHAT THREAD!



## Magic Birdie

So here is where the BYC people take their life saving pills of BYCness. Let's CHAT!!!

Ok, that was me being hyper, sorry. Basically, we chat here since BYC is down... AND WE'RE ALL GOING TO DIE!!!!! I feel like dying... And the sky is falling!! Ahahahaha I don't know why this got me so hyper, but... 

10

9

8

7

6

5

4

3

2

1

*HAPPY NEW YEA--UM, CHAT THREAD!!!*


----------



## LittleLady98

Hi Birdie!!


----------



## Magic Birdie

LittleLady98 said:
			
		

> Hi Birdie!!


Hola!


----------



## LittleLady98

Magic Birdie said:
			
		

> LittleLady98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Birdie!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hola!
Click to expand...

Idy needs to hurry! She said she'd be here!


----------



## Magic Birdie

LittleLady98 said:
			
		

> Magic Birdie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleLady98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Birdie!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hola!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idy needs to hurry! She said she'd be here!
Click to expand...

*watches clock*


----------



## idy

I'm here! sorry I had to go close up my chickens!


----------



## LittleLady98

idy said:
			
		

> I'm here! sorry I had to go close up my chickens!


----------



## Magic Birdie

LittleLady98 said:
			
		

> idy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here! sorry I had to go close up my chickens!
Click to expand...


----------



## idy

The sky is falling....


----------



## LittleLady98

idy said:
			
		

> The sky is falling....


I know!!!


----------



## Magic Birdie

idy said:
			
		

> The sky is falling....


YES!!! WE'RE DOOMED!!!


----------



## idy

Look at my siggie


----------



## ForestOwl




----------



## LittleLady98

Magic Birdie said:
			
		

> idy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sky is falling....
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!! WE'RE DOOMED!!!
Click to expand...

I have refresh the 50 times in the last 5 mins...I know it won't be done til tomorrow, but I'm desperate!


----------



## LittleLady98

ForestOwl said:
			
		

> http://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc436/Kiri_L/St Bingo/theskyisfalling.png


----------



## LittleLady98

idy said:
			
		

> Look at my siggie


Look at mine!


----------



## idy

ForestOwl said:
			
		

> http://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc436/Kiri_L/St Bingo/theskyisfalling.png


 so who are you in BYC world?


----------



## idy

LittleLady98 said:
			
		

> idy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at my siggie
> 
> 
> 
> Look at mine!
Click to expand...

All three of us put eachother in our siggies


----------



## ForestOwl

The same, I'm pretty new to that site to though


----------



## Magic Birdie

ForestOwl said:
			
		

> The same, I'm pretty new to that site to though


Which site?


----------



## Magic Birdie

idy said:
			
		

> LittleLady98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at my siggie
> 
> 
> 
> Look at mine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All three of us put eachother in our siggies
Click to expand...

I noticed before any of you! But I didn't post it...


----------



## LittleLady98

I must be very talkative!! 40 something posts already!


----------



## idy

Every time I see that horrible chicken saying 'the sky is falling' it makes me more desperate! I hate that chicken!


----------



## ForestOwl

byc, sorry I was answering idy and didn't use quotes


----------



## LittleLady98

idy said:
			
		

> Every time I see that horrible chicken saying 'the sky is falling' it makes me more desperate! I hate that chicken!


I know!!!!!!!! *sniffle*


----------



## idy

LittleLady98 said:
			
		

> I must be very talkative!! 40 something posts already!


Generally speaking I am pretty talkative but right now I am feeling a little depressed...


----------



## Magic Birdie

LittleLady98 said:
			
		

> I must be very talkative!! 40 something posts already!


50 now


----------



## Magic Birdie

idy said:
			
		

> LittleLady98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must be very talkative!! 40 something posts already!
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking I am pretty talkative but right now I am feeling a little depressed...
Click to expand...

BYC?


----------



## LittleLady98

idy said:
			
		

> LittleLady98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must be very talkative!! 40 something posts already!
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking I am pretty talkative but right now I am feeling a little depressed...
Click to expand...

What's wrong?


----------



## idy

LittleLady98 said:
			
		

> idy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleLady98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must be very talkative!! 40 something posts already!
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking I am pretty talkative but right now I am feeling a little depressed...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong?
Click to expand...

THE SKY IS FALLING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magic Birdie

idy said:
			
		

> LittleLady98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking I am pretty talkative but right now I am feeling a little depressed...
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THE SKY IS FALLING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

AAAAHHHH!!!!!


----------



## LittleLady98

idy said:
			
		

> LittleLady98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking I am pretty talkative but right now I am feeling a little depressed...
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THE SKY IS FALLING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

*holds back a giggle* It'll be back up tomorrow...


----------



## LittleLady98

I miss Em and Spook, and Sourland too...


----------



## idy

big brothers


----------



## idy

LittleLady98 said:
			
		

> I miss Em and Spook, and Sourland too...


em always makes me want brownies


----------



## LittleLady98

idy said:
			
		

> LittleLady98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss Em and Spook, and Sourland too...
> 
> 
> 
> em always makes me want brownies
Click to expand...

I was a minion to the Great Queen Em!!


----------



## Stacykins

I do hope ya'll stay even after BYC is back up. I think BYH could use the membership, and BYCers could use some goats, llamas, cattle, etc.


----------



## LittleLady98

Stacykins said:
			
		

> I do hope ya'll stay even after BYH is back up. I think BYH could use the membership, and BYCers could use some goats, llamas, cattle, etc.


The last thing I should get is another animal!  My dad would have a heart attack!


----------



## idy

Stacykins said:
			
		

> I do hope ya'll stay even after BYH is back up. I think BYH could use the membership, and BYCers could use some goats, llamas, cattle, etc.


I might stick around, but you really have to be on BYC to see how amazing it is....


----------



## idy

LittleLady98 said:
			
		

> Stacykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do hope ya'll stay even after BYH is back up. I think BYH could use the membership, and BYCers could use some goats, llamas, cattle, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> The last thing I should get is another animal!  My dad would have a heart attack!
Click to expand...

x2  my mom too


----------



## Stacykins

Hah, meant to type BYC in the first part of my last post


----------



## Stacykins

idy said:
			
		

> Stacykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do hope ya'll stay even after BYH is back up. I think BYH could use the membership, and BYCers could use some goats, llamas, cattle, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I might stick around, but you really have to be on BYC to see how amazing it is....
Click to expand...

I am on BYC, most active in the Michigan and Araucana threads.


----------



## idy

Stacykins said:
			
		

> idy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stacykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do hope ya'll stay even after BYH is back up. I think BYH could use the membership, and BYCers could use some goats, llamas, cattle, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I might stick around, but you really have to be on BYC to see how amazing it is....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am on BYC, most active in the Michigan and Araucana threads.
Click to expand...

oh  I don't have araucana's but I want them SOOOOOOOOOOO bad


----------



## LittleLady98

Stacykins said:
			
		

> idy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stacykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do hope ya'll stay even after BYH is back up. I think BYH could use the membership, and BYCers could use some goats, llamas, cattle, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I might stick around, but you really have to be on BYC to see how amazing it is....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am on BYC, most active in the Michigan and Araucana threads.
Click to expand...

Pop quiz!! Who is most famous for hi-jacking threads?


----------



## idy

LittleLady98 said:
			
		

> Stacykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might stick around, but you really have to be on BYC to see how amazing it is....
> 
> 
> 
> I am on BYC, most active in the Michigan and Araucana threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pop quiz!! Who is most famous for hi-jacking threads?
Click to expand...

Emthefishlady!


----------



## Shayna

I knew I'd be a little sad going a day without BYC, but I didn't know I'd miss it this much!  Sheesh it's like my life has no purpose around here! 

I'm thinking of all the things I can't look up right now... important stuff like...  what to use to hang a cabbage for my chickens to play with...


----------



## LittleLady98

idy said:
			
		

> LittleLady98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stacykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on BYC, most active in the Michigan and Araucana threads.
> 
> 
> 
> Pop quiz!! Who is most famous for hi-jacking threads?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Emthefishlady!
Click to expand...

Yes! And who is her most famous minion?


----------



## Stacykins

LittleLady98 said:
			
		

> idy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleLady98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop quiz!! Who is most famous for hi-jacking threads?
> 
> 
> 
> Emthefishlady!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! And who is her most famous minion?
Click to expand...

Imp?


----------



## LittleLady98

Shayna said:
			
		

> I knew I'd be a little sad going a day without BYC, but I didn't know I'd miss it this much!  Sheesh it's like my life has no purpose around here!
> 
> I'm thinking of all the things I can't look up right now... important stuff like...  what to use to hang a cabbage for my chickens to play with...


I know how ya feel!  I can't wait til tomorrow!


----------



## LittleLady98

Stacykins said:
			
		

> LittleLady98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emthefishlady!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! And who is her most famous minion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imp?
Click to expand...

Nope. At least, not anymore. He doesn't really post that much anymore...


----------



## ForestOwl

Shayna said:
			
		

> I knew I'd be a little sad going a day without BYC, but I didn't know I'd miss it this much!  Sheesh it's like my life has no purpose around here!
> 
> I'm thinking of all the things I can't look up right now... important stuff like...  what to use to hang a cabbage for my chickens to play with...


I keep doing that to, and seeing that chick with the umbrella! and as for the cabbage i use plant hangers, the rope kind, but you could probably poke a whole through it and use shoestring or something similar.  or maybe cabbage on a stick?


----------



## idy

LittleLady98 said:
			
		

> idy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleLady98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop quiz!! Who is most famous for hi-jacking threads?
> 
> 
> 
> Emthefishlady!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! And who is her most famous minion?
Click to expand...

YOU!


----------



## idy

ForestOwl said:
			
		

> Shayna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew I'd be a little sad going a day without BYC, but I didn't know I'd miss it this much!  Sheesh it's like my life has no purpose around here!
> 
> I'm thinking of all the things I can't look up right now... important stuff like...  what to use to hang a cabbage for my chickens to play with...
> 
> 
> 
> I keep doing that to, and seeing that chick with the umbrella!
Click to expand...

I hate that chick


----------



## LittleLady98

idy said:
			
		

> LittleLady98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emthefishlady!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! And who is her most famous minion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU!
Click to expand...

Naw...I wish! If no one gets right on the next post, I'll give the answer!


----------



## LittleLady98

I killed the thread!!!


----------



## idy

LittleLady98 said:
			
		

> idy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleLady98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! And who is her most famous minion?
> 
> 
> 
> YOU!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw...I wish! If no one gets right on the next post, I'll give the answer!
Click to expand...

I would normally just go on BYC and look at all of em's posts but the sky is falling so I can't grrr


----------



## LittleLady98

idy said:
			
		

> LittleLady98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> Naw...I wish! If no one gets right on the next post, I'll give the answer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would normally just go on BYC and look at all of em's posts but the sky is falling so I can't grrr
Click to expand...

Remember Eenie? I'm sure she'd glad you forgot about her!!


----------



## idy

LittleLady98 said:
			
		

> idy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleLady98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw...I wish! If no one gets right on the next post, I'll give the answer!
> 
> 
> 
> I would normally just go on BYC and look at all of em's posts but the sky is falling so I can't grrr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember Eenie? I'm sure she'd glad you forgot about her!!
Click to expand...

NOW I remember


----------



## LittleLady98

idy said:
			
		

> LittleLady98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would normally just go on BYC and look at all of em's posts but the sky is falling so I can't grrr
> 
> 
> 
> Remember Eenie? I'm sure she'd glad you forgot about her!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOW I remember
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399




----------



## idy

LittleLady98 said:
			
		

> idy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleLady98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember Eenie? I'm sure she'd glad you forgot about her!!
> 
> 
> 
> NOW I remember
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

don't tell eenie


----------



## idy

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

>


Ducky! It's nice to see a familiar BYC face!


----------



## Shayna

ForestOwl said:
			
		

> Shayna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew I'd be a little sad going a day without BYC, but I didn't know I'd miss it this much!  Sheesh it's like my life has no purpose around here!
> 
> I'm thinking of all the things I can't look up right now... important stuff like...  what to use to hang a cabbage for my chickens to play with...
> 
> 
> 
> I keep doing that to, and seeing that chick with the umbrella! and as for the cabbage i use plant hangers, the rope kind, but you could probably poke a whole through it and use shoestring or something similar.  or maybe cabbage on a stick?
Click to expand...

Ah, plant hangers, good idea. Thanks!

I sure will be happy tomorrow if I wake up tomorrow and do NOT see a chicken claiming the sky is falling!  Anyone else think that was cute before this?  Now Chicken Little has been tarnished in my memory!


----------



## LittleLady98

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

>


DUCKY!!!!!


----------



## idy

Shayna said:
			
		

> ForestOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shayna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew I'd be a little sad going a day without BYC, but I didn't know I'd miss it this much!  Sheesh it's like my life has no purpose around here!
> 
> I'm thinking of all the things I can't look up right now... important stuff like...  what to use to hang a cabbage for my chickens to play with...
> 
> 
> 
> I keep doing that to, and seeing that chick with the umbrella! and as for the cabbage i use plant hangers, the rope kind, but you could probably poke a whole through it and use shoestring or something similar.  or maybe cabbage on a stick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, plant hangers, good idea. Thanks!
> 
> I sure will be happy tomorrow if I wake up tomorrow and do NOT see a chicken claiming the sky is falling!  Anyone else think that was cute before this?  Now Chicken Little has been tarnished in my memory!
Click to expand...

I can never read that story again


----------



## ForestOwl

Shayna said:
			
		

> ForestOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shayna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew I'd be a little sad going a day without BYC, but I didn't know I'd miss it this much!  Sheesh it's like my life has no purpose around here!
> 
> I'm thinking of all the things I can't look up right now... important stuff like...  what to use to hang a cabbage for my chickens to play with...
> 
> 
> 
> I keep doing that to, and seeing that chick with the umbrella! and as for the cabbage i use plant hangers, the rope kind, but you could probably poke a whole through it and use shoestring or something similar.  or maybe cabbage on a stick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, plant hangers, good idea. Thanks!
> 
> I sure will be happy tomorrow if I wake up tomorrow and do NOT see a chicken claiming the sky is falling!  Anyone else think that was cute before this?  Now Chicken Little has been tarnished in my memory!
Click to expand...

You're welcome! I know not nearly as cute, at first I was like aww an umbrella and now I keep hoping that chickie will be gone!


----------



## idy

can someone tell me how to post my location? please?


----------



## LittleLady98




----------



## ForestOwl

lothiriel just made a thread she can't change hers either and I can't


----------



## ibeier2000

I'm trying to get 10 posts cause I can't get to those pages to do anything till I do. LOL  I don't remember having to do this at BYC but that was 3 yrs ago.


----------



## idy

LittleLady98 said:
			
		

>


you have to know! you posted your location, you said you where from "earth...maybe"


----------



## Shayna

idy said:
			
		

> can someone tell me how to post my location? please?


Profile up at the top, then Personal should give you the option to enter it.


----------



## Shayna

idy said:
			
		

> LittleLady98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have to know! you posted your location, you said you where from "earth...maybe"
Click to expand...


----------



## idy

ibeier2000 said:
			
		

> I'm trying to get 10 posts cause I can't get to those pages to do anything till I do. LOL  I don't remember having to do this at BYC but that was 3 yrs ago.


yes you have to do it on BYC too now, it's to prevent spam...


----------



## ibeier2000

I have a severe case of CRS.    Can't Remember Squat.


----------



## ForestOwl

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16230

here's lothiriel's thread


----------



## idy

Shayna said:
			
		

> idy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can someone tell me how to post my location? please?
> 
> 
> 
> Profile up at the top, then Personal should give you the option to enter it.
Click to expand...

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## ibeier2000

Shayna said:
			
		

> idy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleLady98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have to know! you posted your location, you said you where from "earth...maybe"
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## idy

there I got my location up


----------



## LittleLady98

ibeier2000 said:
			
		

> I'm trying to get 10 posts cause I can't get to those pages to do anything till I do. LOL  I don't remember having to do this at BYC but that was 3 yrs ago.


Same thing at BYC...


----------



## ibeier2000

But then I went into hysterics when the cat fell off the computer.


----------



## idy

ibeier2000 said:
			
		

> But then I went into hysterics when the cat fell off the computer.


WHAT???????


----------



## Shayna

idy said:
			
		

> Shayna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can someone tell me how to post my location? please?
> 
> 
> 
> Profile up at the top, then Personal should give you the option to enter it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANK YOU!!!
Click to expand...

Welcome!   Glad to see it worked.


----------



## LittleLady98

ibeier2000 said:
			
		

> But then I went into hysterics when the cat fell off the computer.


That sounds kinda funny!


----------



## Scottcaddy

LittleLady98 said:
			
		

> Stacykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do hope ya'll stay even after BYH is back up. I think BYH could use the membership, and BYCers could use some goats, llamas, cattle, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> The last thing I should get is another animal!  My dad would have a heart attack!
Click to expand...

You do know that some Dads are understanding about just 1 more critter <BG> 

Scott (who has been followed home by a few just 1 more critter)


----------



## ibeier2000

idy said:
			
		

> ibeier2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I went into hysterics when the cat fell off the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT???????
Click to expand...

Yeah she was sound asleep and fell off the computer tower.  (It's old.  The tower not the cat)


----------



## idy

I have to go eat dinner now. see you peeps


----------



## ForestOwl




----------



## LittleLady98

idy said:
			
		

> I have to go eat dinner now. see you peeps


  :bun  See ya on BYC tomorrow!


----------



## Stacykins

ibeier2000 said:
			
		

> idy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibeier2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I went into hysterics when the cat fell off the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah she was sound asleep and fell off the computer tower.  (It's old.  The tower not the cat)
Click to expand...

Computer's don't have to be old to have towers. My gaming computer is quite new (plus I rip out and update the innards as I please to make it MORE POWERFUL), and it is built into a tower of course. Laptop gaming computers just can't achieve what a good ole desktop can!


----------



## chickenprnces

Anyone know when BYC is gonna be back up? I am sooooo lost without it right now!!!!!


----------



## LittleLady98

chickenprnces said:
			
		

> Anyone know when BYC is gonna be back up? I am sooooo lost without it right now!!!!!


Tomorrow morning...


----------



## chickenprnces

LittleLady98 said:
			
		

> chickenprnces said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know when BYC is gonna be back up? I am sooooo lost without it right now!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow morning...
Click to expand...

That really stinks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This upgrade better be worth it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleLady98

chickenprnces said:
			
		

> LittleLady98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickenprnces said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know when BYC is gonna be back up? I am sooooo lost without it right now!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow morning...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That really stinks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This upgrade better be worth it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

I know!!!!!


----------



## EggsNBake'n

I wish I had something hatching right now so I could keep myself occupied, I keep checking my phone to see if BYC is back up yet.


----------



## LittleLady98

'Night all!


----------



## ForestOwl

Night


----------



## idy

ForestOwl said:
			
		

> Night


NO!!! DON'T LEAVE!!!


----------



## Scottcaddy

idy said:
			
		

> ForestOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night
> 
> 
> 
> NO!!! DON'T LEAVE!!!
Click to expand...

LOL, I have a day job to pay the feed bills <BG> NIGHTERS ALL

Scott


----------



## kla37

I read that here on BYH they are going to go through a conversion soon as well.  We must be as kind and welcoming to them as they have for us!  If they don't think we're all absolutely insane...


----------



## ForestOwl

they might be overwhelmed


----------



## Tanichca

Just a little


----------



## ForestOwl

ehh will grow on em'


----------



## ForestOwl

oh and


----------



## wbruder

EggsNBake'n said:
			
		

> I wish I had something hatching right now so I could keep myself occupied, I keep checking my phone to see if BYC is back up yet.


I know! I just sold my last trio of chicks and its like an empty nest around here. I mean, not totally empty, but the flock is all asleep and they don't want me to play with them right now. I don't know what to do....


----------



## idy

YAY!!! I just found out that my REALL (meaning besides cyber-space) best friend is on BYH!!!


----------



## kla37

Truly smart chicken people, these folks need help!

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16238

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16204

  :bun


----------



## ForestOwl

I'm sending them good chicken vibes,I don't know much to help them .


----------



## MaggieMay

is it just me or has this been the weirdest day ever?  I had NO idea how much I depended on BYC to find answers, check out cool pics, auctions, etc!!!   I feel so pathetic,   love this one so Ill use it:


----------



## ForestOwl

you are not alone


----------



## MaggieMay

ForestOwl said:
			
		

> you are not alone


thanks, I feel better now.


----------



## EllieMay

I have 30 eggs in the 'bator in lockdown and three of 'em just started pipping!

NEED BYC!


----------



## MaggieMay

sounds like youre doing fine!


----------



## kla37

EllieMay said:
			
		

> I have 30 eggs in the 'bator in lockdown and three of 'em just started pipping!
> 
> NEED BYC!
> 
> http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii269/theogrit/1sm134plead.gif


  Hope the hatch goes well!!!  :bun


----------



## kla37

Is there a search feature on BYH that we can use to search threads?  Am I blind or is it really not here?  :bun


----------



## EllieMay

click 'search' at the top  ^ ^ ^ of the page.


----------



## elevan

kla37 said:
			
		

> Is there a search feature on BYH that we can use to search threads?  Am I blind or is it really not here?  :bun


Search link in the blue bar between Rules and Profile


----------



## wbruder

MaggieMay said:
			
		

> is it just me or has this been the weirdest day ever?  I had NO idea how much I depended on BYC to find answers, check out cool pics, auctions, etc!!!   I feel so pathetic,   love this one so Ill use it:


Agh! I know! I can't believe how much I miss BYC! I had/have a horse....got him when he was 3 and I was 12. He's 21 now, but he's my mom's horse now, since I moved 3000 miles across the country, so I don't have much to chat about him....

And I want goats, but the dh says "no" on them for the time being, so not much to say about that....


----------



## kla37

I feel like a little kid.  I know that I only want BYC back so bad just because I CAN'T HAVE IT.  And these cows are just awesome.  :bun


----------



## Lothiriel

LittleLady98 said:
			
		

> chickenprnces said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleLady98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow morning...
> 
> 
> 
> That really stinks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This upgrade better be worth it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know!!!!!
Click to expand...

Believe me, it will be! 

But... I can't hide it... I am just as desperate as you all and having severe withdrawal..........  Just think of all those threads to reply to...........


----------



## artsyrobin

kind of reminds me of when we had an ice storm a few years back- 8 days of no power.... no internet.... took a bit of adjusting.... we had to learn to talk and interact...LOL!


----------



## Lothiriel

He's dancing to this song...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfBwCjDadaY
Listen to it while watching him.


----------



## Lothiriel

artsyrobin said:
			
		

> kind of reminds me of when we had an ice storm a few years back- 8 days of no power.... no internet.... took a bit of adjusting.... we had to learn to talk and interact...LOL!


It's awful... Especially when you realize you're not the best in communicating face to face anymore...


----------



## artsyrobin

i know- pretty scary when you check facebook to see how family members are doing..... so glad byh is here!


----------



## wolftracks

Lothiriel you have way to much fun with moving objects!


----------



## Christie Rhae

oh my goodness.... how much longer???


----------



## Christie Rhae

OMG and now I am "just born"??  sigh......


----------



## 2seth2

you guys have be chatty


----------



## autumnprairie

Goats are hilarious, if you would  like to look at some of the threads


----------



## 2seth2




----------



## Lothiriel

wolftracks said:
			
		

> Lothiriel you have way to much fun with moving objects!


Who me?? Nuh-uh....


----------



## Christie Rhae

I have a little feral pig that was found at 3 weeks old in the road.  We have a LOT of feral pigs here in Hawaii.  It is a problem.  But we took in this little guy and we love him!  He is so cute with his lil' razor back.  He wears a harness and stays on a leash all day.  We used to let him run around when we were home but he discovered the garden and did what lil' pigs do....   So yeah...he stays on his leash now.   He loves me cuz I am his momma.... and I feed him.


----------



## 2seth2

leash pid so cute


----------



## wolftracks

Lothiriel said:
			
		

> wolftracks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lothiriel you have way to much fun with moving objects!
> 
> 
> 
> Who me?? Nuh-uh....
> [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-fc/whistling.gif[/url]
Click to expand...

uh huh!

I'm getting myself lost in here. I joined a few months ago and had signin issues and today it worked. Maybe it was fear of liking it here as much as BYC......did I say that?


----------



## Lothiriel

wolftracks said:
			
		

> Lothiriel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wolftracks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lothiriel you have way to much fun with moving objects!
> 
> 
> 
> Who me?? Nuh-uh....
> [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-fc/whistling.gif[/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uh huh!
> 
> I'm getting myself lost in here. I joined a few months ago and had signin issues and today it worked. Maybe it was fear of liking it here as much as BYC......did I say that?
Click to expand...

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh........................


----------



## wolftracks

Lothiriel said:
			
		

> wolftracks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lothiriel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who me?? Nuh-uh....
> [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-fc/whistling.gif[/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh huh!
> 
> I'm getting myself lost in here. I joined a few months ago and had signin issues and today it worked. Maybe it was fear of liking it here as much as BYC......did I say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh........................ [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-scared004.gif[/url]
Click to expand...

Oh I like that one.

OK back to the bunny pages


----------



## country farm girl

Lothiriel said:
			
		

> wolftracks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lothiriel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who me?? Nuh-uh....
> [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-fc/whistling.gif[/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh huh!
> 
> I'm getting myself lost in here. I joined a few months ago and had signin issues and today it worked. Maybe it was fear of liking it here as much as BYC......did I say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh........................ [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-scared004.gif[/url]
Click to expand...

hey I see you are from NY, so am I. I love your smileys, where did you get them from??   HEY I NEED MY BYC FIX!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fierlin

Aww, that's so sweet! BYH has a GOOD things that happened to you thread too.


----------



## LittleLady98

We're back up!!!


----------



## Lothiriel

country farm girl said:
			
		

> Lothiriel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wolftracks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh huh!
> 
> I'm getting myself lost in here. I joined a few months ago and had signin issues and today it worked. Maybe it was fear of liking it here as much as BYC......did I say that?
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh........................ [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-scared004.gif[/url]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey I see you are from NY, so am I. I love your smileys, where did you get them from??   HEY I NEED MY BYC FIX!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

 
I get the smileys here... http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys.php


----------



## DonnaBelle

Chicken people are a little "squirrely" aren't they?

I myself only have about 55 chickens.  Not enough to get too crazy with.....he he he.....

You guys all need to take a deep breath...this too shall pass.  They'll get the site back up and running soon I reckon..

DonnaBelle


----------



## kla37

I saw that BYH is going to have a conversion coming up soon as well.  Ya'll should come cruise around the new BYC and get familiar with it ahead of time!


----------



## LittleLady98

I am lost in the new BYC!!  Nothing is the same!!!!! Here's the link to the new homepage ... Nothing is the same!!!!!


----------



## idy

LittleLady98 said:
			
		

> I am lost in the new BYC!!  Nothing is the same!!!!! Here's the link to the new homepage ... Nothing is the same!!!!!


I know  I don't like it


----------



## Fierlin

41% of the voters say they "hate it" on the official poll. 
I can't say I like it too much myself. It's good to come back here and see some of the original features, it helps with transitioning.


----------



## Stacykins

I'm a hater of it, even after updating my browser to the latest one. Being on BYC for too long is giving me a huge headache. It is not easy on the eyes at all. Too busy, cluttered, laggy, etc. that is not a change for the better. Heck, I can't even right click to spellcheck because the new format. I LOVE using firefox to spellcheck instantly for me, rather than fiddling around with a forum's spellcheck feature. Right clicking in BYC now brings up a little 'paste' bubble, annoying BS like that.


----------



## hemet dennis

Stacykins said:
			
		

> I'm a hater of it, even after updating my browser to the latest one. Being on BYC for too long is giving me a huge headache. It is not easy on the eyes at all. Too busy, cluttered, laggy, etc. that is not a change for the better. Heck, I can't even right click to spellcheck because the new format. I LOVE using firefox to spellcheck instantly for me, rather than fiddling around with a forum's spellcheck feature. Right clicking in BYC now brings up a little 'paste' bubble, annoying BS like that.


If you hold the ctrl button then right click your spell check will work


----------



## ~GotGoats?~

Exactly!!! Oh how I miss old BYC.......... I came here to come back to see how BYC used to be and just be here in a familiar place that reminds me of good times. Im probably not gona go on BYC as much now........Il be here alot more though


----------



## Fierlin

I still can't resist the good old threads of BYC that I frequent though. I would miss talking to some of my better friends on there! 

Despite the fact that at first I hardly knew where to log in or edit my signature (something I do quite often) I think the new site is growing on me. I'm certainly enjoying SOME of the new features.


----------



## Magic Birdie

Hi peoples!


----------



## LittleLady98




----------



## Magic Birdie

LittleLady98 said:
			
		

>


x2


----------



## Fierlin

Hey guys! It's been a little quiet around here recently. I think most of the BYCers took off again for the new site. 
I like the nice small community round here, although it does get a bit quiet. Dang, this is like trying to decide which city I really want to live in.


----------



## Stacykins

I think it is quieter here just because we don't have the sheer numbers like BYC does.


----------



## Fierlin

Oh well, I still remember back when BYC only had 20,000 members - this site might shoot up in popularity too one of these days.


----------



## elevan

The new BYC is up and running.  We've enjoyed hosting the BYC community and we certainly hope that you all find some room for us on your computer.  Just remember herd critter math goes much the same as chicken math - multiply multiply multiply!

www.backyardchickens.com


----------

